

Ask HN: Post-YC Startup Numbers - matt1

Just trying to make sense of some numbers...<p>According to the Inc article, 27 out of YC's 145 funded startups have failed, 7 have been acquired, and 2 have merged with other YC startups, meaning that the majority of the startups--a full three-quarters--are still hard at work.<p>PG recently posted that about 200 people are employed by YC-funded startups, which works out to be a little less than 2 per company on average (109/200). Plus, some of the companies employ a dozen or more people, which makes the distribution even worse. If you assume that the majority of the companies were founded by at least 2 people and that not many founders have started more than one company, the stats indicate that a lot of founders have moved on to other endeavors, no?
======
vaksel
those are employees, they aren't counting the founders in those 200 people

~~~
pg
Also, those numbers refer to the 118 startups prior to the current cycle. The
27 this summer haven't had time yet to fail, merge, get acquired, or hire
people.

~~~
matt1
Thank you -- that makes sense.

Do you know how many founders there were in addition to the 200 employees in
that survey?

~~~
pg
You can usually multiply the number of startups by about 2.5.

